# .TIG for Sgt



## Sundevils90 (Jun 28, 2017)

Good morning gentlemen,

I was promoted to Sgt 01-Apr-2017. We had a visit from MARSOC recruiter yesterday and I asked about TIG requirements for NCO's. I was told in the brief that if you are a Sgt that you cannot exceed 18 months TIG. After the brief was over I talked to him and got a little more info. It seems that this may be waiverable, but I would just like to know if anyone has any information regarding this. My DOR is in October and I already have my re-enlistment package in. I would like to go to A&S January 2019, but am not sure if this would be a straight up no go. if anyone out there knows anyone that has information regarding this that can help a brother out I would greatly appreciate it. sorry if my post is badly organized or vague I'm literally running off of 2 hours sleep am scatter brained atm.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 28, 2017)

Why do you have to wait until 01/19 to go to A&S?


----------



## Sundevils90 (Jun 28, 2017)

because I'm a piece of shit and don't have a first class PFT. the recruiter I talked to said he can slate me for January but I'm not authorized because of my score. not only that but even if I extended and somehow was able to go in April I doubt 10 months is sufficient time to go from a 216 PFT to completing something as grueling as A&S, let alone getting selected. He also said if you don't get selected or tap out then that is that and there's no going for a round 2. If I'm being realistic I can make A&S in January 2019 after PCSing to my new station and submitting a package. I've already been working on my embarrassing fitness score (MARSOC prep app) so next PFT season I definitely will be within requirements.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 28, 2017)

Got it. Hopefully the 18 months TIG is waiverable. @Hillclimb may be able to provide you with some information. Good luck, Marine.


----------



## Sundevils90 (Jun 28, 2017)

Appreciate it. The journey begins here. Semper Fi


----------



## Teufel (Jun 28, 2017)

I didn't know the PFT went below first class.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 28, 2017)

.


----------



## Sundevils90 (Jun 28, 2017)

Teufel, Apparently cheeseburgers are not a viable protein source. 

Red Flag 1, I appreciate the info. I will look into the mentor threads and get vetted.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 28, 2017)

Sundevils90 said:


> Teufel, Apparently cheeseburgers are not a viable protein source.



It's all a matter of heart.  The entry PFT standard for Recon used to be 275 for enlisted 285 for officers and the PFT was executed after completing the 500m timed swim, 30 minute tread and other assorted pool events.

I took the Indoc before I deployed to Iraq when I was in great shape but I came home on a medevac flight. I had to retake the indoc after I finished therapy and attended BRC six or seven months after being wounded. 

You'll find a way to get where you want to be if you want it bad enough. All it takes is all you got.


----------



## Sundevils90 (Jun 28, 2017)

You sir are motivating as fuck. I appreciate the Info that gives me a relative idea of where I need to be at physically. Thank you


----------



## Jaygo (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't remember the exact details, but the TIG requirement had more to do with the date you were attending ITC if selected. Some of the more senior Sgts got their ITC class date pushed to the front of the line because they were about to run out of time. The Cpls and junior Sgts ended up was a class date of like a year out because they had plenty of time. I'm pretty sure there is a waiver for everything though.

Keep in mind too that every class seems to be getting more competitive. The scores previously thought to be competitive (285+ PFT,- 2:30 ruck time, etc.) are the average/minimum. While I was a non-select, this forum helped me a lot. Ensure you utilize the search bar function before posting a question, lest you be flamed 

A&S was an incredible experience and you'll never forget the lessons you learned there (selected or not).  Ensure you're crushing every standard and have no regrets.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 29, 2017)

Jaygo said:


> I don't remember the exact details, but the TIG requirement had more to do with the date you were attending ITC if selected. Some of the more senior Sgts got their ITC class date pushed to the front of the line because they were about to run out of time. The Cpls and junior Sgts ended up was a class date of like a year out because they had plenty of time. I'm pretty sure there is a waiver for everything though.
> 
> Keep in mind too that every class seems to be getting more competitive. The scores previously thought to be competitive (285+ PFT,- 2:30 ruck time, etc.) are the average/minimum. While I was a non-select, this forum helped me a lot. Ensure you utilize the search bar function before posting a question, lest you be flamed
> 
> A&S was an incredible experience and you'll never forget the lessons you learned there (selected or not).  Ensure you're crushing every standard and have no regrets.



It takes a lot of maturity to be a non-select and look at it rationally and with good insight.  That serves you well.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 30, 2017)

I would not ride on the assumption that it's waiverable. I believe it has to do with the team task org/billets, but you'd have to clear that up with a recruiter.

My guess is...(and take this with a grain of salt).

If you went in as an 18 month Sgt, spend 2 months at A&S, best case 4 months waiting to goto ITC, 9 months at ITC, 6 months at language, then you get dropped to a BN: that'd make you 3+ year Sgt. You'd more than likely be in zone or get selected at language, pin Ssgt. Then drop to the team as an element member. Or you'd get your first pass in the MOS, show up to a team hitting your schools phase with no observed fitreps, and potentially get your 2nd pass forcing you out of the Marine Corps.

Lets say you do get some observed fitreps. Team ops chiefs are typically E6-E7, and element leaders E6. Either your fitreps are not really gonna shine compared to your E6 peers, or you'll be forced into a billet with no experience.

That's just my observation, and worst case scenario.

If you really want it, you can bring that PFT score up in a couple months.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll just be real with you, you're wasting your time. Not only are you out of shape, but you're long in the tooth with TIG.

You know it, I know it, we all know it.

Do something else - a different job be it by lat move or as an Enabler if you just have to do MARSOC.

0372 is not in your future and all the heart in the world won't change this. Not only would it be unrealistic but it would be a dumb move for you at this point in your career.

Get your shit together and find something that makes you happy besides where the rest of the herd wants to go. Think outside of the box,expand yoyr horizons; there is a plethora of opportunities in the Marine Corps AWA joint units.

Your situation is the square peg / round hole kind of shenanigans we see all of the time.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 3, 2017)

I have to disagree with this. Hard work, determination, and heart will take you anywhere if you meet the prerequisites. Like I said before, I was found medically unfit for service, nevermind jump/dive status, and fought my way for a spot to BRC and 1st Force. The 1MARDIV CG and DC PP&O had to personally intervene for me to do so. Never let anyone tell you no.

That being said, you have to perform when the time comes. It's up to you now. Your window of opportunity is closing quickly. You need to get yourself in shape fast. You are far from the mark now but I imagine you are closer than I was after I got blown up. No one is going to do it for you. You don't have until 2019. You probably have six months, if that long. Like @Hillclimb said you can do it if you really want it. Treat everyday between now and then like it's a selection and you'll get where you need to be. All it takes is all you got.

Most people try and fail. They have all the right ingredients for success but usually they fail because they lack the key component: heart. It's time for you to prove everyone wrong and make something happen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2017)

Teufel said:


> All it takes is all you got.


Love this.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 3, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I have to disagree with this. Hard work, determination, and heart will take you anywhere if you meet the prerequisites. Like I said before, I was found medically unfit for service, nevermind jump/dive status, and fought my way for a spot to BRC and 1st Force. The 1MARDIV CG and DC PP&O had to personally intervene for me to do so. Never let anyone tell you no.
> 
> That being said, you have to perform when the time comes. It's up to you now. Your window of opportunity is closing quickly. You need to get yourself in shape fast. You are far from the mark now but I imagine you are closer than I was after I got blown up. No one is going to do it for you. You don't have until 2019. You probably have six months, if that long. Like @Hillclimb said you can do it if you really want it. Treat everyday between now and then like it's a selection and you'll get where you need to be. All it takes is all you got.
> 
> Most people try and fail. They have all the right ingredients for success but usually they fail because they lack the key component: heart. It's time for you to prove everyone wrong and make something happen.



That's a fair assessment sir but very unique to an incredibly small class of individuals.

If the op does not begin today, he will fail. If he doesn't get his paperwork lined up and blessed not only by the head of recruiting up at the death star but also the 0372 monitor - his path is dead in the water.

So many guys have so much drive to do what they think this community is doing only to realize there were plenty of opportunities outside of this organization that would guarantee job satisfaction, in half the time, and accelerates your career vice hindering it.

I would support his move if he was already in MARSOC as direct support or a former team member.

I would support this if he knew something about the life - not "I'm going to start getting a first class pft and join MARSOC and a 3 year selection/training cycle among a huge pool of lcpls and cpls."

There are so many commands, jobs, and positions that he could go straight to doing and he would be immediately more satisfied with his life.

I've seen this over and over (and over) as I am sure you have as well. If he gets into an A&S class and lands a seat at ITC tac 1 or 2 then I'll be the first to buy beer.

Not judging or being a dick, I'm honest and genuinely want this young man to spend his time wisely because he is at the cusp of a late lateral move / can't leave his mos.

Stop wasting the good years you have left chasing MARSOC.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 3, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> 0372 is not in your future and all the heart in the world won't change this.



This is the part I disagree with. You can do anything if you have enough heart and refuse to accept anything but success. 

I knew a Marine who took the indoc for 1st Force every month even though he didn't know how to swim. That Marine had heart. Granted he lacked training but you can teach a Marine to swim. You can't teach heart. You either want it enough to make it, or you don't. 

That Marine eventually passed the indoc and became a 1st Force Recon Marine, MCSOCOM DET 1 Marine and Marine Raider with the help of some 0321s who saw his potential. Nothing is impossible if you want it bad enough. 

He actually stars in his own recruiting commercial:


----------

